# 6.0 Oil Capacity



## DeereFarmer

It's time for me to do my first oil change on the GMC 6.0L. What oil weight to you guys suggest and what's the quart capacity? Thanks


----------



## Milwaukee

It should be 5w30 oil? It say on oil cap

I am not sure it 6 or 7 qts.


----------



## bharry20

6 quarts with filter. i run 10w30 year round granted my truck are in the heated garage overnight so they are 70 degrees when started. if your truck sits out over night i would go with 5w30.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Haha, I just changed mine. 6 quarts of 5w30 and an AC Delco PF46 filter. I put pennzoil high mileage in mine since it has almost 130k on it. I run either Kendall, Mobil 1 or Pennzoil. Do not use 10w30 in the 6.0 That engine absolutley hates it and runs the gas mileage down. I know from experience


----------



## Milwaukee

You could use 10w30 if it have lot miles or worn out.

But better is 5w30 and see if it not burn oil.


I am sure mobil 1 oil is good for this one since I have change oil on Cadillac CTS require mobil 1 5w30 it say on oil cap.


----------



## ABES

6 quarts, we use 10w30 year round. If they were my trucks I would use 5w30 in the winter.


----------



## DeereFarmer

Thanks guys. 5W30 it will be. It's in an uheated garage/barn or outside all the time, so I'll run the 5w30.


----------

